# News from Down East?



## Sabireley (Feb 2, 2005)

Any news from Down East?


----------



## Brad Turner (Mar 17, 2010)

anything??


----------



## captdan (Jan 25, 2004)

40 dogs back for the land blind--1,2,4,5,6,12,16,17,18,19,20,23,25,31,36,38,41,42,45,48,49,51,53,54,57,58,67,68,69,71,72,73,75,79,81,82,84,85,86


----------



## Lucky Seven (Feb 4, 2008)

Am' callbacks to Land Blind.

2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 10, 12, 13, 14, 15, 16, 24, 26, 29, 30, 31, 33, 36, 37, 40, 41, 42, 43, 44, 48.

25 total


----------



## Lucky Seven (Feb 4, 2008)

Am' callbacks to 3rd

4, 5, 12, 13, 15, 16, 24, 26, 30, 31, 36, 37, 42, 43, 44

15 total


----------



## Brent McDowell (Jul 2, 2008)

Q results from yesterday?


----------



## tke0398 (Feb 23, 2003)

Derby callbacks to the 4th

1, 4, 6, 10, 11, 12, 19, 22

Open callback to the 4th
4, 6, 12, 18, 23, 25, 31, 41, 44, 45, 49, 71, 73, 75, 84, 85, 86


----------



## tke0398 (Feb 23, 2003)

Not sure of the Q placements, but Mac Dubose with dog #5 was the winner.


----------



## Robert Dozier (Mar 24, 2009)

Cara Mock with "Ruby" was 2nd in the Q. Congratulations!


----------



## Brian Cockfield (Jun 4, 2003)

Chris Bishop got third in the Q. So now all we need is 4th and the JAMs.


----------



## Robert Dozier (Mar 24, 2009)

Nice Brian. Congratulations to you and Chris!


----------



## Lucky Seven (Feb 4, 2008)

All 15 dogs are back to 4th of Am'


----------



## captdan (Jan 25, 2004)

Open Placements

1st--4. Alan Pleasant-- Bart
2nd--6 Ray Voight--Jet
3rd--18 Lynn DuBose--JerryLee
4th--41 Ray Voight--Ruby
RJ--31 Alan Pleasant-- Fizz
Jams--12,23,25,44,45,49,73,84,86


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

AM results? Thanks!

Judy


----------



## Brian Cockfield (Jun 4, 2003)

Robert Dozier said:


> Nice Brian. Congratulations to you and Chris!


It was Wayne McKenzie's dog Robert but thanks anyway.


----------



## TonyRodgz (Feb 8, 2010)

Results on EE already.


----------



## Robert Dozier (Mar 24, 2009)

Well Damn, I like him as well!!
Congratulations Wayne!
Love it when the good guys do well.


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

Congratulations to Grayson on winning the Amateur with Connie!
That may give her AFC I'm not certain.
Congratulations.


----------

